# Neonicotinoid Insecticide Residues in Surface Water and Soil Associated with Commerci



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

*Modeling global distribution of agricultural insecticides in surface waters*
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0269749114005168


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Correction: Neonicotinoid-Contaminated Puddles of Water Represent a Risk of Intoxication for Honey Bees
There are errors in the Supporting Information. In Dataset S1, the unit of measurement is incorrectly labeled. The corrected label is: “(Concentrations, in μg/L)”.
In Dataset S2, the values of 0.7, 0.8 and 0.9 are incorrect. The corrected values are 0.0007, 0.0008 and 0.0009.

http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0119357


----------

